# Snakewood blank problem solved



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 22, 2016)

Here is what

 I did with the snakewood blank, added some blackwood on the back and used 3" slate over glass...the striker now has a bud to hang out with...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2016)

Love that combo of woods, very nice! 

-jason


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2016)

Awesome job pappy...that looks splendid.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 22, 2016)

A good looking snake...I mean call Pappy. Real good looking.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Fantastic call Pappy! That is sweet!!


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 23, 2016)

The wood is really awesome. I reckon if one was our running around in the woods and was to loose one of these said person would really be seriously bummed!


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 23, 2016)

That is a sweet looking call. Blackwood and snake , great combo.


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 25, 2016)

Good combo


----------

